# mesquite or hickory?



## goat4444 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mesquite wood or hickory wood witch is better for chicken or pork,beef ec...


----------



## treegje (Mar 4, 2010)

my preference goes to hickory


----------



## denver dave (Mar 4, 2010)

It really comes down to what you like. However, I tend to use the sweeter woods on pork and chicken. (Peach, cherry, maple, hickory). I use mesquite on beef since it has a stronger flavor. 
Mixing woods is also a good solution. 60% peach and 40% mesquite is great on chicken. Mixing woods is easy for me since I'm a pellet smoker.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Hickory has that traditional BBQ flavor.


----------

